# Trovoada Covilhã 07-10-2009



## ACalado (8 Out 2009 às 00:44)

Boa noite deixo aqui dois vídeos da trovoada de ontem. Por volta das 6:30 caiu uma  trovoada onde em menos de 2h acumularam 25.8mm













Vídeo filmado com a maquina




Pequeno timelapse da webcam 





Espero que gostem


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Out 2009 às 01:04)

Boas

Bons filmes  no primeiro filme estavas com o nervoso miudinho  não paravas quieto, no segundo estavas de tampões 

Abraços


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Out 2009 às 01:11)

Muito bons os filmes  Parabéns! 
*ADOREI* especialmente o 2 filme ao minuto 0.49 
Que pujança


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2009 às 01:13)

Que som brutal!!
Até as pedras partem! 

Muito bom spiritmind!


----------



## Kraliv (8 Out 2009 às 10:11)

Excelentes registos 


Complementando o que disse o *ajrebelo* sobre o 1º filme, para a próxima coloca a máquina no tripé e vai-te esconder 


Parabéns pelo trabalho.




PS: O *rebelo* e o *monteiro* ficaram foi com inveja


----------



## ACalado (8 Out 2009 às 12:12)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bons filmes  no primeiro filme estavas com o nervoso miudinho  não paravas quieto, no segundo estavas de tampões
> 
> Abraços



Hehe é verdade não parava com a maquina ainda estava meio a dormir, era tanta coisa a acontecer ao mesmo tempo que não sabia para onde virar a maquina


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2009 às 12:33)

Há para aí mas é inveja de se filmar uma trovoada destas com estalos de partir pedra sem dizer uma única asneira gravada para a posteridade 

Bons vídeos


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2009 às 12:41)

Espectacular!!

Não sei o que aconteceria ao meu _coraçãozinho_ se estivesse na rua aos 00:49 do 2º vídeo, mas acho que não saía dalí vivo.


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2009 às 12:45)

Gilmet disse:


> Espectacular!!
> 
> Não sei o que aconteceria ao meu _coraçãozinho_ se estivesse na rua aos 00:49 do 2º vídeo, mas acho que não saía dalí vivo.



Realmente... Um momento de fazer disparar o coração se assistido ao vivo! Muito bons vídeos


----------



## Sirilo (9 Out 2009 às 21:17)

Gostei dos videos!!!
Faz-me recordar que nesse momento ía eu sosinha no meu carrito em direcção á covilhã, passei por estradas inundadas e invadidas por torrentes de pedras e lama, lençois de água sem fim, trovões a rebentarem por cima de mim. Senti um misto de impotência, respeito e emoção. Um percurso que normalmente demora 15-20min, demorou 45min.


Deixo mais um contributo do evento. Uma foto que não é da minha autoria mas que encontrei no blog mafiadacova www.mafiadacova.blogspot.com e que foi tirada entre o canhoso e a covilhã. No mesmo blog tb podem ser visualizados os teus filmes.






espero que gostem!!!


----------

